

Well-Typed is Hiring a Haskell Consultant - mahipal
http://blog.well-typed.com/2010/05/well-typed-are-hiring/

======
olliesaunders
<http://www.well-typed.com/who_we_are> = very intimidating. I'd love to be
paid to write Haskell but I've been programming in it less than a year.

